# Angelfish with droopy fin



## PenelopeGarcia (Feb 21, 2014)

Please excuse my lack of proper terminology. I assume it's called a fin, but I guess I'm not sure if it has a more specific name... anyways, I bought five fresh water angel's about 18 months ago and they were pretty small. Probably 12+ months ago I noticed that one of the five angel's top fin was droopy. Slowly, all but one of the angel's have also drooped. It looks kind of like it melted? I'm not sure how to describe it. The tissue looks normal/healthy and everyone seems fine, the tip just droops instead of pointing straight up. I was just wondering if you guys have any idea what could have caused it. They are in a 29 gallon tank with a Parrot fish and a Pleco. I have always kept their tank between 78-80*F. From reading a little bit on here I think your first question will probably be what are your Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate levels? To answer, I honestly don't know. I don't have a test kit; didn't know they existed until I joined the forum yesterday. However, this did happen awhile ago so the numbers wouldn't be the same as when they started drooping... Thanks!


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

If the fin looks healthy, it could it's genetic if they are related.


----------



## PenelopeGarcia (Feb 21, 2014)

Berylla said:


> If the fin looks healthy, it could it's genetic if they are related.


That would make sense. I bought them from my local aquarium store. It's a small locally owned business and from talking to the owner I know that he buys all his angels from the same breeder. I am somewhat surprised that it is genetic though, as the fish store owner is very reputable... 

This may sound dumb, but I don't know- can I put one of the angels in a plastic bag and take it in to show the aquarium guy, or is that too stressful on the fish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can do that, but you need to take 4 of them back as that is too many in a 29 gal tank and I imagine they are stunted and other problems leading to the drooping of the fin. At 18 months they should be about the size of your hand and I don't think they are anywhere near that.


----------



## PenelopeGarcia (Feb 21, 2014)

susankat said:


> You can do that, but you need to take 4 of them back as that is too many in a 29 gal tank and I imagine they are stunted and other problems leading to the drooping of the fin. At 18 months they should be about the size of your hand and I don't think they are anywhere near that.


Thank you for giving me your honest unfiltered opinion  I am feeling a little bit like maybe my local aquarium guy isn't that great after all... I told him when I bought them that they were going into a 29 gallon tank with my parrot fish and he said that it would be fine. I also ask him how long it takes to get such-and-such a size and I can never get him to say more than "depends on how well you take care of them" so I honestly had no idea that they are much smaller than they should be, I feel bad now. I wish my aquarium guy would have been honest with me like you are. 

How large of a tank would I need to raise 5 or 6 Angels? What I read online says that a 29 gallon is good for a breeding pair, is that true? Or is 29 not even large enough for 2 Angels? (I really don't need that many but I wanted to raise a group in hopes of getting a pair so I could have babies some day)


----------



## PenelopeGarcia (Feb 21, 2014)

Also, you said they were most likely stunted- will they get up to normal size if I get them a proper tank?


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

PenelopeGarcia said:


> Thank you for giving me your honest unfiltered opinion  I am feeling a little bit like maybe my local aquarium guy isn't that great after all... I told him when I bought them that they were going into a 29 gallon tank with my parrot fish and he said that it would be fine. I also ask him how long it takes to get such-and-such a size and I can never get him to say more than "depends on how well you take care of them" so I honestly had no idea that they are much smaller than they should be, I feel bad now. I wish my aquarium guy would have been honest with me like you are.
> 
> How large of a tank would I need to raise 5 or 6 Angels? What I read online says that a 29 gallon is good for a breeding pair, is that true? Or is 29 not even large enough for 2 Angels? (I really don't need that many but I wanted to raise a group in hopes of getting a pair so I could have babies some day)


Parrot fish and angels don't really mix...and the parrot will probably need all of the 29 gallon one day.

I'm not sure if 29 gallons is big enough for a pair of breeding angels. If they get as big as discus, 40 gallons is better in my opinion.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

PenelopeGarcia said:


> Also, you said they were most likely stunted- will they get up to normal size if I get them a proper tank?


They are probably going to be stunted.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I keep breeding pairs in a 29 gal but there is nothing else in the tank. Personally I would give them at least a 75 gal. They may grow a little more but not much after so long.

I kept 14 in a 220 gal but once they started pairing up I had to pull all but 6 out of it to keep the peace.


----------

